# Microfracture of osteochondral defect of the anteromedial talar dome



## seslinger (Aug 12, 2013)

I am looking for a code but really not seeing one to fit the following procedure:

Microfracture of osteochondral defect of the anteromedial talar dome (debridement & drilling), it was done open not arthroscopically.  Also was done was an ORIF of a bimalleolar ankle fracture (27814)

Any help would be appreciated.

Sheila, CPC


----------

